

Simple idea for a non-profit or maybe a startup - drojasug
http://reinventingsquares.com/2014/01/06/simple-idea-for-a-non-profit-or-maybe-a-startup/

======
wrobbins
I actually started something strikingly similar to this idea, techwurk.org. I
plan on adding a job board as a feature. I'm a high school student, so I'm
also wondering if anyone on HN knows any qualified people (preferably
students) that would want to do basic tech work for charities. Thanks!

